# Proud Papa Gavin !!



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Alta-Tollhaus Gavin's litter for Guiding Eyes for The Blind was born today! 10 puppies, 6 male, 4 female. The center came out and looked at Gavin and loved his temperament and charachter, here's hoping these puppies go on and make someone a very happy companion and their eyes to the world.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Congrats to your gorgeous Gavin, the mama, puppies, breeder/owners and the lucky homes that get those wonderful pups.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Congrats!!


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

Any chance you have some...pictures!!!!


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

x0emiroxy0x said:


> Any chance you have some...pictures!!!!


If you go to 24kgsd.com on the blog it has pictures of proud momma Dudah and her pack of little Gavin's. I have problems linking on my iphone.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Awesome! What is the pedigree on the female? I am always curious to see what lines they like to use for guide dogs.


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

Very very nice dogs. Kirschental lines are known for work. Herding lines


----------



## 24kgsd (Aug 26, 2005)

Freestep said:


> Awesome! What is the pedigree on the female? I am always curious to see what lines they like to use for guide dogs.



I managed the breeding with Gavin for Lorie to the Leaderdog breeding female. I do not know her bloodlines but I would not be surprised if one of her parents was a white GSD and the other American lines. I do not know just guessing.


----------



## Chikadee513 (Apr 23, 2012)

Congrats!!


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

I am soooo proud you ladies, Lorie and Julie. What an awesome gift you both have given to the future owners of this litter. Amazing.


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

That is just wonderful! Can't wait to see more pictures of the babies as they grow.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

24kgsd said:


> I do not know her bloodlines but I would not be surprised if one of her parents was a white GSD and the other American lines.


Seriously? Even more fascinating. If you can find the info on the female and post it, it would be highly educational for me and I bet others would be interested as well. I am always interested to see American lines (especially whites) doing real work.


----------

